# Sildenafil Citrate



## lucasta (Apr 20, 2011)

Seems as tho Extreme Peptides no longer carries Sildenafil Citrate so does anyone know of a place to get a similar product?


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Apr 20, 2011)

the cemproducts sponsor has liquid viagra, I prefer their liquid cialis myself, but they all work.


----------



## gamma (Apr 24, 2011)

Why did they drop it?


----------



## lucasta (Apr 24, 2011)

curious as to that myself


----------



## booze (Apr 29, 2011)

cant post links but genx has it...


----------

